# 6th st. pics



## bigsid (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey guys,

I thought I'd post a few pics of the conditions at 6th st. There were a few guys down there today, but no fish apparently. Here ya go:







[/IMG]








[/IMG] 








[/IMG]







[/IMG] 

I'm sure water is high about anywhere you go right now, but hopefully it'll be fishable in a week or so.

Take care...Sid


----------



## Bookmaker (Oct 3, 2003)

Thanks for the pics bigsid Man that looks not only nasty but down right dangerous


----------



## Wellston (Dec 28, 2000)

According to the news, they issued flood warnings for both Kent and Ionia County. I can see why after looking at your pictures. I crossed North Park bridge Saturday. The water was very high all along there also.
Jim


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

No one wading? Take your staff!


----------



## fishing addict (Mar 15, 2003)

Great pics Sid.Thanks.
You said you saw some guys fishing?I,wonder how much weight they were using?A 2oz sinker in that water would feel like a nice fish on the retrieve.Snagging a small stick would be a real battle.


----------



## maxemus (Jan 13, 2002)




----------



## steelie (Sep 20, 2000)

Good Day,

Great pics! Should be seeing people tossing from the East Side... wonder how many will get stuck on the power line this year...

Steelie


----------



## bigsid (Jan 13, 2003)

Yeah, there were a few guys crowded around the fire dept. launch and 'ol Bill was fishing right on the blue 60' line. (pretty impressive!) I couldn't tell how anyone was rigged though.

I guess one good thing out of this, (other than drawing fish in) is that the nasty old dead deer that was hung up on the rocks should be gone!

Sid


----------



## steelie (Sep 20, 2000)

Good Day,

And I thought the deer was there for chum...

Steelie


----------



## Splicer (Jan 14, 2004)

I could make the ice breaker with out a problem there should be lots off fish out there in the ol bubbler hole


----------



## Wellston (Dec 28, 2000)

I had to stop downtown at the Post Office this morning. Noticed a couple of boats up close fishing the middle run. Seems like the water went down a bit, but still pretty high.
Jim


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by STEINFISHSKI _
> *No one wading? Take your staff! *


Those conditions make the river prime for Extreme Wading, a competition pitting the adventurous wader against the mighty onslaught of the river in rage.

The sign-up line is formed to the right!


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

I can't imagine anyone is doing any good right now. The river just finally peaked and is still very dirty. I bet in the next day or so, it'll be prime.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Yesterday I looked at the river while on lunch. In Eaton Rapids, the Grand River is still quite high and I believe it'll take some time to come down. I'll look again today at lunch and let you know.


----------



## steelie (Sep 20, 2000)

Good Day,

The following link provides great info on the Grand from the USGS.

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/mi/nwis/uv?04119000


I am not a big guy, (5'8" 145) but find that when the cfs are 2,200 or less I can get out there safely...

Steelie


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

As soon as it starts creasing that ice breaker, it should really start to turn on for boat anglers, maybe by the weekend. I can't image that it will be wadeable for at least another couple weeks.


----------



## gomer (Dec 30, 2000)

it'll be a long while before it is wadeable...... at least a few weeks. i wait till it is about 4,000 cfs but i am a pretty good sized (6'1'' 225lbs) and i know my way around out there.


----------



## steelie (Sep 20, 2000)

Good Day,

You got it Adam... Me being a little guy I can do the lower river more easily vs. being up at the dam in "high" water. Sometimes that crossing in below the second run can be treacherous... always see people take headers when they miss the step... even in the ankle deep water of fall..... 

Steelie


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

The river in Eaton Rapids is down maybe 8-12 inches today from the last time I saw it. It is still very high and needs to go down about that much more to be normal. There are many tribs before it gets to G. R. but I thought I'd let you know what I have been seeing. It may take a couple of days to a week to settle from here to there and that way you'll have a fair warning


----------



## fishing addict (Mar 15, 2003)

The Thornapple is still way up too.Thanks FREEPOP.


----------

